

(Why) NBC Bypasses Apple to Stream TV Shows to the iPhone - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/08/nbc-bypasses-apple-to-stream-tv-shows-to-the-iphone/

======
jpeterson
What?! They went over my helmet?

